

Where's WALL-E, or damn, that's a lot of robots - andreybutov
http://i.imgur.com/U1GU1.jpg

======
noonespecial
A better game is to think of as many sci-fi tv shows and movies as possible
and find those robots in there. Any self-respecting geek can find the Dalek,
but where's the DRD from Farscape?

